# Tonsils... Remove or not.



## saboteur (Nov 6, 2021)

Remove or not to remove tonsils for singers... The eternal question.
There are many pros and cons about it.
Would be nice to hear any experience and opinion.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

How would ding so improve singing?


----------



## saboteur (Nov 6, 2021)

Triplets said:


> How would ding so improve singing?


What do you mean?
Of course I talk about large problem tonsils which cause chronic tonsillitis.
Long ago it was only one doctor's answer - remove. Now the situation has changed. And not only for singers.
just can't believe no singer had such a choice.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

saboteur said:


> Remove or not to remove tonsils for singers... The eternal question.
> There are many pros and cons about it.
> Would be nice to hear any experience and opinion.


I don't think that the indications for tonsillectomy are any different for singers. Those singers with chronic or recurrent acute tonsillitis might benefit from tonsillectomy by reducing the number of times that they're unable to perform. Obstructive sleep apnea may be improved by tonsillectomy as well.

I've included a link below, but I would advise you to see an otolaryngologist to help guide your decision.

https://www.uptodate.com/contents/tonsillectomy-in-adults-indications


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

At a hospital that I worked in years ago a famous baritone was in for a tonsillectomy. It all went wrong, something to do with the ODA placing the trolley the wrong way round.


----------

